# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Boląca wątroba, wzdęty brzuch - prosze o pomoc

## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 24 lata od ok miesiaca mam ucisk pod prawym łukiem zebrowym mam nudnosci wzdety brzuch  na twarzy pojawila sie kaszka, bola mnie stawy nie schudlam choc apetyt mam słaby nie mam ochoty na mieso, nie naduzywam alkoholu raczej wcale go nie spozywam. wybrałam całe opakowanie essentiale forte i nic lekarz wykluczył woreczek żółciowy  skierowal mnie na proby watrobowe oraz antygen HBs, 
dodam  ze mam stwierdzony od niedawna zespół rejno lecz nie zaczelam jecze go leczyc , jestem  po wycieciu migdałków chorowalam na ropnie ok migdałowe ,po wycieciu tarczycy miałam torbiele  ze wzgledu na ich ciagly wrost mialam operacje 8 lat temu, ok 4 miesiecy temu walczylam z kamieniami lecz kamicy nie stwierdzona tylko zszedl mi pojedynczy kamien  i utknol w moczowadzie ale go wysiusialam po 3 tygodniach przy tej  okazji mialam usg jamy brzusznej ale nic nie bylo nie tak z watroba nie powiekszona zadnych zmian to na jajniku mi torbiel wyszla ok 3 cm ale ginekolog to zbagatelizowal. przechodzac do sedna powiem jeszcze ze bralam w moim zyciu sporo antybiotyków oraz lekow przeciwbolowych np ketonalu forte czy moge miec marskosc watroby ? wzw b? raka? boje sie ze nie dozyje 30 lat a mam mala corke.  badania dopiero zrobie w pon. ale nie moge przestac o tym wszystkim myslec okropnie sie boje.  czy od ostatniego usg czyli 4 m-ce wstecz mogły sie pojawic na tyle duze guzy abym miala takie dolegliwosci?  albo az tak powiekszyc sie moja watroba? dodam tylko jesze ze bylam szczepiona ok 8- lat temu na wzw b ale chyba nie bylam doszczepiana.

----------


## Krzysztof

Wirusowe zapalenie wątroby, jak i inne schorzenia tego narządu mogą przyjmować bardzo różny obraz kliniczny i dawać takie objawy, jak Twoje stąd wykonanie prób wątrobowych oraz sprawdzenie obecności antygenów i przeciwciał związanych z wzw jest jak najbardziej zasadne, a na pewno nie zaszkodzi. To, czy enzymy wątrobowe są podwyższone ukierunkuje postępowanie diagnostyczne i pokaże, czy przyczyną dolegliwości jest wątroba. O raka na Twoim miejscu bym się nie obawiał, rak wątroby jest rzadkim nowotworem, a prawdopodobieństwo jego wystąpienia w Twoim wieku jest bardzo niewielkie. Leki przeciwbólowe oraz antybiotyki rzeczywiście mogą uszkadzać komórki wątrobowe, jednak szansa związanego z tym problemu u tak młodej osoby również jest niewielkie. 
Odnośnie zespołu reynauda, jeśli towarzyszą mu bóle stawów, warto, byś była oceniona przez reumatologa.
W Twojej sytuacji najlepiej nie martwić się "na zapas" i spokojnie czekać na badania, które być może wyjaśnią przyczynę Twoich dolegliwości, pamiętaj, że przyczyn może być wiele a te najgorsze, o których napisałaś są bardzo mało prawdopodobne.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

